# Another Brit........



## Daryl (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi

I'm Daryl, and I've been lurking for a week or so, but not got round to introducing myself until now.

I have no interests or hobbies, hence me wasting time posting on forums :roll: 

D


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 1, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey Daryl,

You're going to feel right at home here. Welcome.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Daryl,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Daryl (Apr 3, 2006)

Christian Marcussen @ Mon Apr 03 said:


> Hi D - Although I enjoy our chats on other forums as well, I'm sure this one is no different. I does mean we will be bumping into each other more often though :D


I know; people will start to talk...............

D


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 3, 2006)

Let them talk - as long as were together


----------



## Daryl (Apr 3, 2006)

Christian Marcussen @ Mon Apr 03 said:


> Let them talk - as long as were together


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.............

D


----------



## Hermitage59 (Apr 4, 2006)

Daryl @ Mon Apr 03 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Mon Apr 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Let them talk - as long as were together
> ...



There's just no answer to that.

:shock:


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 5, 2006)

Heyho and welcome!


----------

